# Diagnosis code for removal of biliary stent



## steden

Hi- i'm being rejected by medicare for medical necessity for removal of biliary stent by egd. I've tried diagnosis code v58.82. Does anyone have any other suggestions? We do these in my hospital's ambulatory surgery center. Thanks for your help


----------



## j.berkshire

Why was the stent originally placed?  I would use a diagnosis code for the condition, e.g. jaundice, carcinoma, stricture, etc. requiring placement of the stent.


----------

